# ada as africana powder!



## bazz (12 Jul 2009)

hi,
i'm just after a little reassurance here, as i am now completely cheesed off with the outcome of using a bag of the above (along with 2 bags of the ordinary) which i added to my 300 liter tank. i use 2 t/tec ex1200's and a koralia 1 and there is a constant turnover of particulate aquasoil in the water column, along with a 1-3mm coating of it on every leaf in the tank. granted, there are 4 cory's in there which truffle about, but i never expected this. in 5 weeks i've so far changed 5 of the filter flosses and renewed the noodle media in both filters because of clogging, and the once smoked gray spraybars/inlets are now dyed a sludgey brown colour from within, and there still appears to be no end. the last straw came today after pulling up 10 or so stems of p/stellata (for trimming) at 11am, and i can now (9.30pm) just about make out the back of the tank. don't get me wrong, i know to expect some bits flying around even after a slight diturbance, but this is absolutely ridiculous, i used to get upset if a bit of peat or vermiculite reared its head after a minor uprooting through capped substrate.
what i now have in mind, is to ditch the substrate completely and renew with 5 bags of ordinary as amazonia 1.
what i would like to know is, will this be the answer to my problems, does anyone have any trouble with this becoming waterborne in a reasonably fast flowing system? would just like a bit of moral support before spending another 200 quid plus on more substrate!
cheers and thanx in advance,
bazz!


----------



## gratts (12 Jul 2009)

Have had a similar experience with Aquasoil. I don't get what the big hoo-ha about it is. I won't be touching it again - just set a tank up with eco complete and the water clarity is in a different league to the aquasoil!


----------



## TDI-line (13 Jul 2009)

I've had a similar experience with ADA AS amazonia normal, it does settle down, but did take a few weeks in my 720L tank.  And after pulling all of the plants out for a rescape, the tank was just black for about a week, even with new filter floss and a high turnover.

I am now using Oliver Knott's naturesoil, fine and normal, which clears in 1 day, and is sparkling clear.


----------



## bazz (13 Jul 2009)

hmmmm, thanks guy's!
nature soil sounds like it may be the way to go for me. typically ae only has the fine in 10 liter bags, is there anywhere else that retails this stuff? using 3 liter bags would be uber expensive, or would i be ok using the fine? the ada as powder, i found out after the event should be no more than 1 inch deep, i don't want to make anymore mistakes!
cheers and thanx in advance,
bazz!


----------



## TDI-line (13 Jul 2009)

Hi Bazz,

yeah, sorry that AE have only 10L fine, as i bought all there remaining 10L normal bags, then i had to buy the fine to make up the quantity in my tank.    

I think AE is the only UK stockist of this, give Richard a ring AE to see when his next order is coming in, i'm sure it's selling very well.  


The NS fine isn't like the ADA AS powder, it's slightly smaller than ADA AS normal, but both NS are top notch.


I've used NS fine in my 20L shrimp tank, and i\ve got a depth of 2" at the rear, no problem.

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=6744

Btw, the pictures in my nano journal are taking one day after rescaping and planting.

And i've used both in my 720L, but i have no pictures of this, yet.


----------



## gratts (13 Jul 2009)

TDI-Line said:
			
		

> Yeah, sorry that AE have only 10L fine, as i bought all there remaining 10L normal bags, then i had to buy the fine to make up the quantity in my tank.



Haha    
How many bags did you use in the end?


----------



## TDI-line (18 Jul 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> TDI-Line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Just the right amount....


----------

